# J Slider und Button



## tomovic (23. Mai 2014)

hallo,
Ziel der JS Geschichte ist: Ich verstelle den Regler und drücke Check, dann soll die for Schleife den Wert vom Regler annehmen, was es leider nicht tut.


```
.....// viel Code
function mix() 
      {
      
var sine = []; 
for (var i=0; i<10000; i++) sine[i] = 128+Math.round(127*Math.sin(i/range));
// viel code
      
      }


</script>

<button onmousedown="mix();">Check</button>

<input type="range" min="0" max="50" value="0" step="5" onchange="showValue(this.value)" />
<span id="range">0</span>

<script type="text/javascript">

function showValue(newValue)
{
	document.getElementById("range").innerHTML=newValue;
}
</script>
```


----------



## eMmiE (24. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich kenne mich mit JS nicht aus, aber das sieht scharf nach einem Datenkapselungsproblem aus
Musst du vllt. erst auf den J Slider zugreifen und dann auf die Variable

-> Frag evtl. mal in einem JavaScript Forum nach

Gruß eMmiE


----------

